# Please help! Short hair on me- yay or nay?!:)



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 30, 2009)

So, for the past few days I've been thinking about cutting my hair short... Last time I had a really short haircut was... hm, 10 years ago or so? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I had a long hair for some time, then I chopped it off (medium short), then I grew it back, chopped it back off... Now I wanted to grow it out again (I miss playing with it- curling it etc) but then again I don't know... 

First I'll post my pics with various hair lengths and then pics of what I'd like. Please tell me what you think. I'm not one of those people who cry about every little inch, I just don't want to have a haircut that doesn't fit me at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Long hair (dif. colors lol)








Shortest I had it (last summer)





Med/short




Med.





What it looks like now-





With hair pulled back (this is what I imagine short hair would look like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )









 (Yes, I do have a pretty huge forehead... it's not your monitor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I would like something like this-




If you have something like this, or you just know this stuff- is this easy to style? Because I'm not really talented with blow drying my hair w/ a brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can flat iron it, put some product in, and thats about it. 

Please help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you! 

PS. sorry about so many pics, esp. cheesy ones.


----------



## vixo (Jun 30, 2009)

I love this haircut you chose, and yeah, I think it will look great on you !!!
Pls post a pic if you decide to cut it ;D


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 30, 2009)

Short hair would look great on you! That cut you chose looks really edgy and awesome, I think that you could totally rock it!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks so much. If I decide to go with it (and it ends up looking ok haha) I'll post pics


----------



## AshleyTatton (Jun 30, 2009)

I think you'd look great with that cut. Your hair at any length looks great but you have a strong enough face to rock that short hair! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cut it!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 30, 2009)

Love your hair short! It just frames your face so well! + for summer low mantianace is always a plus!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you girlies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, short time spent on styling is always a big plus!


----------



## kittykit (Jun 30, 2009)

You look great in both long and short hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the short hair suits you!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 30, 2009)

I think you will look great with short hair. You have great bone structure so you should be able to pull off any hair style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plz post a pic if you do decide to take the plunge and cut your hair


----------



## ashleydenise (Jun 30, 2009)

I think you could def pull it off, you have a good face for long or short!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you! I'm almost 100% sure I'll do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just have to talk to my hairdresser first, see what she thinks


----------

